# Handy geklaut und Dieb hat für 500€ telefoniert



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2005)

Hab mal ne frage mir wurde mein handy geklaut und der spass vogel hat für 500€ ins ausland telefoniert,
habe auf der rechnung die numemr der auslandsverbindungen.
Aber interessiere mich vor allem für die rechtslage!
Muss ich die gesamte rechnung bezahlen?


----------



## Stalker2002 (28 Januar 2005)

IMHO ist eine SIM-Karte analog zu einer Kontokarte zu behandeln.
Wer es versäumt, diese bei verlust sperren zu lassen, ist glücklicher Inhaber der goldenen A-Karte.  
Bei Prepaid ist das Guthaben weg, bei Vertragskarte geht das noch weiter.

*Das ist aber ausdrücklich nur meine Meinung, welche sich lediglich auf common-sense gründet und ohne detaillierte Kenntniss der tatsächlichen Rechtslage besteht.*

MfG
L.


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Januar 2005)

Noir schrieb:
			
		

> Aber interessiere mich vor allem für die rechtslage!


Dann frage bitte jemanden, der sich auf solche Antworten spezialisiert hat - Verbraucherzentrale, Rechtsanwalt, deinen Handyprovider etc.

Wobei dein Fall sich wohl auf Prepaid bezieht, oder hattest du das Passwort auf das Handy geschrieben?

@Stalker: Widerspruch. Ein akzeptiertes Zahlungsmittel ist ja wohl doch noch was anderes als eine Zugangsberechtigungsprüfung auf einer SmartCard. Was nunmehr meine persönliche (und in diesem Bereich laienhafte) Meinung darstellt.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (28 Januar 2005)

Noir schrieb:
			
		

> habe auf der rechnung die numemr der auslandsverbindungen.


Ruf doch mal an und frag nach, mit wem die aus Deutschland Kontakt haben


----------



## Dino (28 Januar 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wobei dein Fall sich wohl auf Prepaid bezieht, oder hattest du das Passwort auf das Handy geschrieben?...


Bei 500 Euronen Telefonkosten wird es wohl eher keine Prepaidkarte gewesen sein. Vielmehr wird der Dieb das Handy im eingeschalteten Zustand erwischt haben.

By the way: 500 Euronen...da muss aber einer sehr viel Heimweh und wohl auch ein Ladegerät zur Verfügung gehabt haben, damit das Handy sich nicht mangels Akku-Ladung ausklinkt.


----------

